# Грыжа 16×6.5



## Stassia96 (13 Апр 2017)

Доброго дня всем! Очень нужна консультация.
Сижу в декрете,с полуторагодовалым ребенком,уже с осени на обезбаливающих.
Пошла к мануалу,а тот отправил на МРТ.Боль очень сильно отдает в ногу, сзади бедро.Очень страшно,не знаю,что делать дальше.Мой возраст 21 год.Посоветуйте дальнейшие действия!Спасибо всем кто откликнется.


----------



## La murr (13 Апр 2017)

@Stassia96, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему *необходимыми сведениями* 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------

